# Need help on jdm foglights on s14



## exx07a0b (Apr 6, 2005)

I am in need of help installing some jdm fog lights on a s14 model. Some how i cannot find any ways to put it on expect 3 holes on the reinforcement bar. I have the lights with the brackets and I don't know if I have all the hardware for the foglights. Some one please help.


----------



## exx07a0b (Apr 6, 2005)

I know at least someone out there knows how to install the jdm fog lights? Please help.


----------



## Nemessis_nwk (Jan 21, 2006)

_*show a pic of your hardware maybe is incomplete  *_


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

zenki or kouki?


----------



## exx07a0b (Apr 6, 2005)

I am trying to put a pic, but i cannot find attachment.


----------



## exx07a0b (Apr 6, 2005)

Nemessis_nwk said:


> _*show a pic of your hardware maybe is incomplete  *_


Here is the link, hope it helps.

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/traice_yang/jdmnissanfoglights.jpg


----------



## Nemessis_nwk (Jan 21, 2006)

your hardware is incomplete, one bracket is missing on each one, here a pic










http://www.racicali.com/fotorc/displayimage.php?pid=661&fullsize=1


----------



## exx07a0b (Apr 6, 2005)

Nemessis_nwk said:


> your hardware is incomplete, one bracket is missing on each one, here a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to show you guys what kind of fog lights i am talking about, but i do have the right hardware expection for bolts and screws. I just can't figure where they go. I took the bumper cover off and the reinforcement bar off. Still, I have not find any clue, but the 3 holes on the hardware and reinforcement bar. As i try like 100 times to fit the bracket close to the holes, they seem to level off.

Thanks for the pictures though


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

post a pic of your front bar, dont larf but maybe u have a bar that wont accept the foggies, beleive me its happened!


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

how come you havent just drilled holes? And those are USDM fogs


----------



## exx07a0b (Apr 6, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> how come you havent just drilled holes? And those are USDM fogs


I will do that. Thanks.


----------



## a17z (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, JDM fogs may look exactly like USDM but they aren't. The mounting holes won't line up so you may need drill or cut. You may already know this but s14s are prewired so you should be able to plug it right in.


----------



## exx07a0b (Apr 6, 2005)

a17z said:


> Yeah, JDM fogs may look exactly like USDM but they aren't. The mounting holes won't line up so you may need drill or cut. You may already know this but s14s are prewired so you should be able to plug it right in.


yea it is prewired... Thanks for the info...but do you know where i can get the foglight relay for the light pretty cheap???


----------



## a17z (Feb 19, 2006)

exx07a0b said:


> yea it is prewired... Thanks for the info...but do you know where i can get the foglight relay for the light pretty cheap???


I got mine from a friend who was parting his car out. I think it was a blue relay. Try ebay or junk yard. I'm guessing you have the turn signal stalk w/ the fog light switch too???


----------

